# 18 Ya Dummy Not 8!



## MA-Caver (Jun 15, 2011)

The value of paying attention the first time around. 
[yt]mEvWKL_yk5M[/yt]


----------



## OKenpo942 (Jun 22, 2011)

That was funny. Thanks for that.

James


----------



## granfire (Jun 23, 2011)

ROFLMAO!!!

:lfao:


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jun 23, 2011)

Why did they have to have 8 unit productions?

Oh and the short was funny!


----------



## Lee Ch'a (Jul 17, 2011)

haha- that was pretty great, thanks for sharing the vid.


----------



## MAist25 (Jul 17, 2011)

Lmao very good, thanks for posting.


----------

